# Furniture Stores (Paphos)



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Are there any big furniture stores located in Paphos? I need a desk and a few other bits and pieces. Nothing too posh or fancy. Just basic furniture items.

Hopefully some of you can make recommendations!

Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there any big furniture stores located in Paphos? I need a desk and a few other bits and pieces. Nothing too posh or fancy. Just basic furniture items.
> 
> ...


If you can think of buying used stuff, they have a lot in the salvage warehouse in Chloraka. We were their yesterday

http://www.salvagewarehousecyprus.com/index.php


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome! That place looks amazing!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Awesome! That place looks amazing!


Theres a young couple in Konia who are returning to South africa in october and they are selling just about everything they have. 
They might have some stuff of interest to you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

actually if you go to this facebook link you will find all sorts of stuff forsale

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/189770381170379/


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are lots of furniture stores along the Polis Road.

You can often spot them when looking for Smart.



Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Check out this one too: 

New To You - Quality Household Goods, Furniture, Fridges, Beds, etc...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Check out this one too:
> 
> New To You - Quality Household Goods, Furniture, Fridges, Beds, etc...


These people sell second hand furniture and it is better quality than many of the others.


----------

